# Mud Creek? Whats the future?



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.tylerpaper.com/apps/pbcs....17/0/FRONTPAGE

This article has brought many questions to my mind. I wonder what's the future of Mud Creek ATV Park? (home of mud nats in Jacksonville, Tx) I have read this article, and as this development unravels I will post accordingly. Hopefully, this will NOT effect the ATV park at all.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the way they describe the area, it's exactly where the park is located. In the _"mud creek flood plains, 2 miles east of Jacksonville"_ They say 10,000 surface acres of lake, well MC is what 3500+ acres? thats almost half of the area right there.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

> The project also would create about 95 miles of shoreline associated with the lake, where animals such as deer could walk, Holcomb previously said.


can they not walk there now?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What about the land they walk on now that will be under water after the build the lake?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would not worry about this guys it is goin to be years of red tape....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> i would not worry about this guys it is goin to be years of red tape....



I'm sure you right walker.....I'm not, in any way, tying to hinder people from going to Mud Creek Park or step on ANY toes. I'm terribly sorry if it comes across that way. 
Just a bit of info that I thought would be useful to whomever decides to go there. 
We all know, in this area, how much "red tape" is involved with doing anything. Even as simple as adding a deck on to your house around here.....the city, county, and state all have to be involved and everyone has to get their "cut" of everything before it's approved to be done. 
I'm sure land owners around that area are quite pleased to know that their land value will most likely DOUBLE from this, and they will hold on to it for as long as they can so the state has to pay them maximum dollar per acre.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> can they not walk there now?



:haha: Naw, they wear waders and "floaties"......pretend to occupy the area.......LOL

That's the same question I had.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I understand from reading it they havent even discussed buying the land from land owners yet... so who's to say that the owners of MC will even let it go... somehow, unless they offer them an unorthadox amount of money I dont see them selling out.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

They've been talking about this for years... I bet it never happens.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope not....not anytime soon anyway. I like riding out there, but my favorite is River Run. I guess everyone has their favs. as well. 
The "talk" has been for some time now. When I worked in J'ville, 5 yrs ago, that was the "big talk". I have no idea whats going to happen, or how this will unfold, or any specifics on this project. As this unfolds and the more info I find out, I will post accordingly. 

Again, I am NOT, in ANY way......bad mouthing, telling people NOT to ride at this park, or trying to intentionally attack the reputation of Mud Creek ATV park or it's entities, in ANY sense. This article is simply for info. purposes ONLY!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> From what I understand from reading it they havent even discussed buying the land from land owners yet... so who's to say that the owners of MC will even let it go... somehow, unless they offer them an unorthadox amount of money I dont see them selling out.



I agree, it would take an ungodly amount of money to buy that park out. If, speaking for MYSELF, I were in that position......I would hold on to it until the state forces me to sell.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

eminent domain.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

screw eminant domain. They can pry my land out from under my cold blue ***. Bet I get a few of them before they get me  lol j/k... maybe... :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! i hear ya.
they do have to give "fair compensation". when bush was in office, he made an executive order concerning eminent domain. In the constitution it is written that land may be taken to benefit the general public. Bush's limits this use by stating that it may not be used "for the purpose of advancing the economic interest of private parties to be given ownership or use of the property taken".

so if the land is taken, the mud creek owners should be paid very well.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

I have heared several people that live in Jacksonville say that they think this will most likely happen SOME DAY. At best it is still 10-15 years away. I'm sure Kery will hold out as long as he can before selling his "gold mine". Untill then I will ride there as much as possible, besides, it's so close to home.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

The case that phree is talking about applied to private developers buying peoples land for a proposed shopping center. The goverment forced the sale through eminent domain but the development was never complete. It was a big deal that turned out to be a big flop. When it comes to building lakes or other infrastructure that will benefit the surronding population the local gov will use the power eminemt domain and the amount of money the park gets will be based on a fair system that can be disputed by the property owner. It happens all the time and more than likely the park owners will be paid more than fair market value because the purchaser aka the goverment has to have it to complete their project.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Heres the latest and Greatest about mud creek vs Lake COlumbia as of March 04, 2010. 


http://www.tylerpaper.com/article/20100304/NEWS01/3040339

More to come as this developes.


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

Get a petition going...You have all the resources online to put a big damper on it right now. I have never been to mud nats nor do I even know how big it is but I am sure its a pretty big ATV riding area on the west coast. That right there shows that there is revenue coming into the surrounding area from ATV riding that will come to an end. 

Just my two cents


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> haha! i hear ya.
> they do have to give "fair compensation". when bush was in office, he made an executive order concerning eminent domain. In the constitution it is written that land may be taken to benefit the general public. Bush's limits this use by stating that it may not be used "for the purpose of advancing the economic interest of private parties to be given ownership or use of the property taken".
> 
> so if the land is taken, the mud creek owners should be paid very well.


Yeah that happened were i live. The state wanted to build a highway bigger and was going to use alot of peoples property. Alot of people took the proposed offer and made out pretty good. The few that held out got taken to court for emminent domain. The first proposed offer was more than what the state had to actually give for the land. So they got it for less. So it goes both ways.:nutkick:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

well mud magnet is right then if they know they wont get as much for the land without taking it to court they will take the first amount offered. That Sucks and they way they said in that article it will be next fall/summer


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't know how much of this is true, but I've been hearing around here that it will be coming pretty soon (could be a year or 2 have no idea) and there is a guy buying land in SW Louisiana that has made a deal with HL to move mudnationals down here if he gets the land. They are talking 14,000 acres. Could be all rumor. But sure would be nice for me having mud nats that close to home.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I went ride out at Mud Creek last weekend. Talked to the owners, and it seemed like to me that they weren't willing to talk about it much. I can only ASSUME, that the cat has their tongues and cannot talk about it much...idk and that's just my opinion. 

All in all, we had a very good time out there. It was a change of pace and scenery from riding out at river run so much. I found my love for riding out there again, and idk how long its gonna be b4 i go back to river run.....but i can assure you, i will be back there one day. ha ha ha


----------

